# "bed" gardening



## sopappy (Oct 10, 2018)

Thanks to sage advice here (Jeff Lowenfell's books), I am going back to soil. I couldn't put them down. Gotta get a microscope ha! fascinating stuff

Now I have 4 useless 2x4 foot tubs, 2 about a foot deep and the other two, half that.
I'm thrilled that I can re-use the earth but I'm going overboard again and want to use the 2 larger tubs instead of pots. A no till thing, I'm thinking Jeff's web would take over the whole tub and I plant and remove plants as necessary.... even chopping males won't be so painful as the roots stay. maybe a mulch? still reading.
I'd have to cut more drainage holes (which hacks their hydro use but I doubt I could sell them)

I also thought I could use some hydroton along the bottom and perhaps a screen (landscape cloth?) then the soil. Seems too simple.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 10, 2018)

Just drains, no hydroton at the bottom.

I did some what of a no-till in my pots. I would chainsaw my plant down, let sit till needed. Then pull the stump, replant and re-spike. I would do this about three times in the same pot before dumping the soil for later use.


----------



## sopappy (Oct 10, 2018)

pcduck said:


> Just drains, no hydroton at the bottom.
> 
> I did some what of a no-till in my pots. I would chainsaw my plant down, let sit till needed. Then pull the stump, replant and re-spike. I would do this about three times in the same pot before dumping the soil for later use.



no hydroton :-( damn, I hate waste, I have totes full of it.
anybody wants some, pay the shipping and it's yours, it's beat up real good too, better than new 

hey duck! I thought you gave up on me 'cause I wasn't listening..  Well, I am now and BORN AGAIN!
Thanks for the Jeff tip! (read 2 of 3)
BUT I'm stuck with these hydro tubs now.... here's the question... keeping in mind the no-till so as not to fu the web... I'm thinking with two 2x4 full tubs, I would never disturb it except to pull males or harvest. I don't plan on pulling the stump, just cutting off below grade and I'll just transplant right next to it.

What does "re-spike" mean? tea? myco?

I'm thinking that tub should be some sweet web after a few grows... but is it worth the effort? 
4 separate cloth potted (3 gal) plants vs 4 in to one full tray (est. 24 gal)... double the earth, bigger web, way less soil disturbance than fabric pots.

or am I just trying to use the tubs?
(I hate waste)


----------



## pcduck (Oct 11, 2018)

Re-spike is when I make about a 1/2" hole from top to almost to the bottom in the soil. Then fill with an organic mixture, one is a bloom mix and 1 is a veg mix. "The Rev" explains it quite well in a book called "True Living Organics"(TLO). I do something very similar .


----------



## sopappy (Oct 11, 2018)

hahahaha, I can't get a BOOK on Amazon.ca
isn't that how Amazon started? ******* joke of a country... 
I can get original but not the 2nd edition.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 11, 2018)

Essentially what he means, (I think, ) is even  a 2 x 4 bed has to be amended after each grow.   I  tend to grow like that now, although I remove the stalk and root mass after each harvest . Just the core,  not all the roots.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 11, 2018)

Sopappy, it is not Canada.  Don't know how to do a screenshot, but "True Living Organics 2nd Edition" is not available for purchase on Kindle in the US either.


----------



## sopappy (Oct 11, 2018)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Sopappy, it is not Canada.  Don't know how to do a screenshot, but "True Living Organics 2nd Edition" is not available for purchase on Kindle in the US either.



I over-reacted. My apologies, I'm getting so ticked with procurement that I have no patience left, not good for growing. I'm always in rant mode trying to find stuff, I can't find compost for pete's sake, everything has **** in it.


----------



## sopappy (Oct 11, 2018)

St_Nick said:


> Essentially what he means, (I think, ) is even  a 2 x 4 bed has to be amended after each grow.   I  tend to grow like that now, although I remove the stalk and root mass after each harvest . Just the core,  not all the roots.



You'd do that making room for the new plants roots anyways, and you're not disturbing the web much. That's another reason to like that spike idea, I wonder if there's a tool for that 
But I haven't given up on the tubs, I can see top dressing for that with the extra area, still fuzzy on nutrition, best spring for that book.


----------



## sopappy (Oct 11, 2018)

Here's the gang, big ones I'm thinking of putting in the tubs, 4 each. Medium ones are struggling but I think they're coming around. Only 4 of 8 came up in the dirt which is discouraging. I got all 8 of 8, the last crop and the crop before so back to the plugs and hydroton for the seeds next batch.

Still toying with the tubs, nice pattern under the 4 x 4 light but two tubs makes for the barrier right in the middle but I like all the extra room for roots and web world. The only negative I'm seeing is plant height dictated by the tallest plant.


----------



## sopappy (Oct 12, 2018)

I'm having a tough time coming up with a soil mixture.
If you look at the oldest 8 up there, they are sitting in Lambert all purpose organic that has been microbed (probably with dead microbes) and watered with tbl per gal molasses ONCE. They don't look hungry to me at all.

The other crop in plastic pots have (the simplest) soil recipe I could find, DutchMasterZ's method:
6 gallons promix BX.... using all purpose organic Lambert)
4 gallons wormcasts
1-cup bonemeal
1/2cup bloodmeal
and a bunch more perlite
They seem much more sluggish compared to the bigger ones on only molasses.
I tried the baby oatmeal, heat pad, santa beard test and nothing so my Lambert is missing, sokay, i'll use it in backyard. 

Anybody still reading... i'm sick to death of these youtube videos showing folks making soil with amendment after ammen..after ammmend... I LOST COUNT with one guy before I left. Bag after bag after bag after sprinkle after sprinkle...

That's absurd, does anybody have a simple recipe for stuff you can actually source in this godforsaken country I use to fondly refer to as the Great White North.

Just call us North. angry but privileged white Man over and out.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 12, 2018)

What do you want your soil to do?  If you are wanting a super soil that is going to feed the plants, it will, out of necessity be fairly complex with a lot of ingredients.  You need some ingredients that release nutrients fast, some that release them slowly.  I am still a novice at organics, so let books like the "Teaming With" books and True Living Organics guide me.  If you want something simple, the Soil Mix thread has some real simple recipes--you don't necessarily have to go with the one with 17 products/amendments unless you want your soil to do all your feeding for you.

This is the recipe I generally use:  https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/nouvellechefs-super-soil-faq.72551/


----------



## sopappy (Oct 13, 2018)

I could make my own easily enough if I could find yard waste compost without manure in it. Everything I’ve found has some manner of crap in it, horse, cow, chicken. I had no compost for my tea recipe. I was hoping the all purpose mixture might cut it but nope, fails the santa’s beard test  in the first Microbes book

The idea is to start the fungi in the compost before dumping it in the tea. To me, that would prove my “earth” was good enough. I use that mixture described up there and no beard, no life. So that gets me on the quest for compost (worm castings aren’t enough) or I try it all again with the Pro Mix instead of the Lambert all purpose.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 13, 2018)

I really don't worry about using manure in my compost and soil mixtures.  Most of the recipes in TLO (which I use a lot) contain manures.  I add the chicken poo and wood chips from coop cleaning to my compost pile.  I use steer manure in my soil mixtures and when my daughter kept rabbits, I used that, too.  I never use any manure from any meat eating creatures, but feel quite comfortable using manure from horses, chickens, cows, rabbits.

What do you mean that worm castings are "not enough"?  Not enough what?


----------



## sopappy (Oct 14, 2018)

meat eating creatures, ahah, that is helpful. Maybe I'm making too much of a fuss about this and cow manure seems common.... meat eating cows, god help us all, they travel in herds!
Thanks, another hurdle jumped, I bet with the compost mixed in, I'll get that beard.

Soil mixes call for compost, a test for good compost (to me) is that beard. I figured it meaningful I couldn't grow one on my mix (of org all purp, castings, but no compost)


----------



## sopappy (Oct 14, 2018)

good ol' canadian tire... considering I'm re-using the soil, I don't mind spending more to save on the complication of some of these mixes.
How about equal parts of any or all 3 of these with peat moss, perlite, small amounts of bone/bloodmeal?
all 17 elements there?


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 14, 2018)

By the way.  No matter where ya live (unless you live in a desert) there should be some sort of a feed/hardware store around.  They can give you a handle on where to get manure or guano for fertilizer.  My wife and I used to raise Holland lop bunnies and sold the crap through the local tractor supply.  Awesome fertilizer and its amazing how much crap they generate!  If you wanna be self-sufficient just buy yer kid a pet rabbit.  Problem solved.


----------



## sopappy (Oct 15, 2018)

St_Nick said:


> By the way.  No matter where ya live (unless you live in a desert) there should be some sort of a feed/hardware store around.  They can give you a handle on where to get manure or guano for fertilizer.  My wife and I used to raise Holland lop bunnies and sold the crap through the local tractor supply.  Awesome fertilizer and its amazing how much crap they generate!  If you wanna be self-sufficient just buy yer kid a pet rabbit.  Problem solved.



all manner of manure compost available, I wanted just lawn and garden waste compost, not ****. But I'm hearing if the animal doesn't eat meat, it's alright. I still think there's crap in ****.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 15, 2018)

@sopappy

The only thing to watch with manure, besides no meat eaters, is if the animal is getting certain shots or dewormed and/or ect.

If you don't want to use manure's that's your perogative. They are just a real easy source for Nitrogen  and others elements that are needed.
You can do a compost with just lawn and garden waste, but it would be missing some key ingredients. If you have weeds on your property you could cross-reference these to find what kind of soil they thrive in and most likely whatever that is, will be abundant in the weed and when composted will add this to it. Example bananas - potassium,  egg shells -  calcium,  I believe Canadian Thistle is magnesium.
When composting weeds you need to maintain a higher temp to kill the weed seeds.

Edit: research holistic gardening


----------



## sopappy (Oct 16, 2018)

pcduck said:


> @sopappy
> 
> The only thing to watch with manure, besides no meat eaters, is if the animal is getting certain shots or dewormed and/or ect.
> 
> ...



That is a neat trick with the weeds. I won't get away with composting here, I only have a bullpen back there.
I may settle for less, I'm quite stunned by how well they are doing just in peatmoss, molasses and failed teas.

I'm not comfortable at all with any **** in the compost but there's nothing else out there. I'm stymied again. Bears shit in the woods and the trees are doing alright. i'll console myself with that.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 16, 2018)

Why are you uncomfortable with manures in your compost?


----------



## sopappy (Oct 17, 2018)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Why are you uncomfortable with manures in your compost?


----------



## Alasgun (Oct 17, 2018)

Maybe look at comfrey or alfalfa both are welcome additions in my soil as a meal or mixed into a tea brew. Dont just toss em into your grow but read, more than one article about each then decide. 

I have no aversion to manure, just dont have an easy source. Sheep was always a favorite, when i raised them.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 18, 2018)

I think you are worrying about this more than you need to.  You can buy organic manures.  Lots of things are capable of harboring e-coli.  Most horticulturalists use and endorse the use of manures.  Manure is organic matter and contributes to the fertility of the soil by adding organic matter and nutrients, such as nitrogen, that are utilized by organisms in the soil.


----------



## sopappy (Oct 19, 2018)

I was going for the sheep then I found some compost w/o crap, it's fishy though and I can't recall if that's better for bacteria or fungi. Anyways, I'm closer to that recipe up there and want to fill these two tubs and transplant. A flower tub and a veg tub.

I have 3 crops (2 1/2)

8 plants in 3qt fabric are at end of 6 weeks, 3 females so far 
when the 4th shows, I'd like to put them in a tub with my new soil mix and start flowering.

The 2nd crop (and those 4 seedlings) could go in to the other tub (I'm assuming) with the same soil.

So far, those fabric ones have only had molasses (thanks, Alusgun) and are in an organic all purpose filler, that's all and I think they look great. I'm wondering why we fuss over all these soil amendments.


----------



## sopappy (Oct 19, 2018)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I think you are worrying about this more than you need to.  You can buy organic manures.  Lots of things are capable of harboring e-coli.  Most horticulturalists use and endorse the use of manures.  Manure is organic matter and contributes to the fertility of the soil by adding organic matter and nutrients, such as nitrogen, that are utilized by organisms in the soil.



If anybody can introduce e-coli in to a grow room, it's me.


----------



## Alasgun (Oct 19, 2018)

I read one time about one of them shore nuff big shot growers using only mollasses and alfaflfa thru an entire grow, and it suposedly produced his best weed ever, BUT this is the internet so take that with a grain of salt.

The only manure i have easy access to is worm castings and i dont feel slighted. Mind you, id use a good manure just not gonna get to freaky about it. Where id really like the manure is in the compost but this year im learning about bokashi and if it is the compost activator its claimed to be, ill be quite happy Sopappy!

If you haven't yet, take the time to read about both alfalfa and mollasses and kelp while your reading. You can get a long way down the road with these alone. Now, do i practice what i preach? Sorta, im in a really good super soil however these other amendments find their way into my grow via tea or at watering in the case of the mollasses.


----------



## sopappy (Oct 19, 2018)

I'm worse than a woman, I've changed my mind again. I don't want to shock them with a transplant to the bed. I am going to try a soil mixture though but I am amazed at the growth with tea and mol. I read something about alfalfa that made me dismiss it but I can't recall what.

My soil won't be ready for at least a month (for crop 2)
so I'll be flowering in this lame mixture too, wonder if I should add some alfalfa.
In the meantime, I agonize over whether to transplant grow 2 in to fabric pots or the tub.


----------



## Alasgun (Oct 19, 2018)

Fabric breathes, tubs dont.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 20, 2018)

I grew my biggest indoor plants ever this spring using 11 gallon totes and supersoil.  in the last month I used teas to feed her and got 11 oz. from one plant.  Here's something to think about.  In my experience, when growing in containers, the plant is limited in size by the ability of the roots to find new nutes and when they become root bound they stop growing.  I like big plants so I use big pots.


----------



## sopappy (Oct 20, 2018)

Alasgun said:


> Fabric breathes, tubs dont.



I forgot about that too, I've since abandoned the "bed" idea, I'd be transplanting right before flipping.

But then Nick brings up the root thing again, boy the tubs would be great for that, especially going no till.
So, I'm on the fence again.
In meantime, soil won't be ready for 30 - 60 days...
I didn't plan on that.
These 2 grows will have to make it on molasses and tea alone.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 20, 2018)

@Alasgun

I would definitely take that with a grain of salt. His soil would have to be extremely hot to sustain a grow to harvest. Alfalfa brings some nitrogen,  molasses   brings only trace amounts of npk. Neither  would bring a bountiful harvest alone.

@sopappy
You be better just going out to the woods and gathering some leaf matter (not pine). Mixing  some perlite and some  box store organic  soil and some worm castings and some wood ash together. Water with your tea mixture and molasses. Get at least one successful grow under your belt before changing your grow style again. Much cheaper that way.


----------



## sopappy (Oct 21, 2018)

Jeeze, PC, did you see these plants before you guys suggested dirt and saved me arse? This is my first stab at organic and I'm just using a little more than you describe I'd get from the woods.
Grow 1 is all purpose plus molasses and Grow 2 has a bit more in the dirt, and that's it other than the tea... Compared to the mortuary I had down there for the last year,... THIS is successful.
..and i'm back all horny with the bed idea again... look what i found!
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E4MFDSO/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## sopappy (Oct 21, 2018)

So, the thread motors on. I AM going with the bed idear so I'm thinking this thread is okay.
Or move me to the "grows" section is fine.
I just like the idea of folks looking over my shoulder.

Here's my soil for the bed "cooking" for 30 - 60 days. NPK handled by worm, bone, kelp
also have peat moss, compost, perlite. 

in the meantime, I have 2 grows that can't wait for the soil so all they'll be getting is the tea. Grow 2 is going in to fabric pots when the tea is done later today. (nothing to do with bed grow so I'll only post somewhere if I have problems. (and that's not gonna happen   HA!)

Grows 1 and 2 heartfully thank you for saving them from the torture of my hydro grows.... SO NICE to walk in to that room now! LIFE!


----------



## pcduck (Oct 21, 2018)

@sopappy 

We had a member (TCVG, That Crazy Vancouver Guy) that grew in beds and was quite successful at it. He used 2x8's and plywood for his beds.


----------



## Alasgun (Oct 21, 2018)

Whats on the ends of them air lines? In the past i used that exact pump and got ore airation when i pulled the stones and ran them lines open ended. Just a thought.
Glad your getting more comfortable with all this.


----------



## sopappy (Oct 21, 2018)

pcduck said:


> @sopappy
> 
> We had a member (TCVG, That Crazy Vancouver Guy) that grew in beds and was quite successful at it. He used 2x8's and plywood for his beds.



indoor?


----------



## sopappy (Oct 21, 2018)

Alasgun said:


> Whats on the ends of them air lines? In the past i used that exact pump and got ore airation when i pulled the stones and ran them lines open ended. Just a thought.
> Glad your getting more comfortable with all this.



Nothing, just the 8 open ended tubes but I had to weigh them down using an 8 port splitter... backwards 
I read that the stone bubbles are too small and also that the microbes clog the pores.

I'm using it tonight on the 8 transplanted this afternoon.... I hurt two of them real bad. (smaller ones too dammit, probably females) The roots stuck LIKE GLUED to the plastic, never seen it before. Otherwise, it went well. They're recuperating in a dark place right now... they get at cup or two of tea shortly and back under the lights for an 18/6 for couple days.


----------



## Alasgun (Oct 21, 2018)

You can run a butter knife around the inside of those pots to loosen it up when transplanting. Being a machinist, i use a thin 12 inch metal scale. (Ruller)


----------



## sopappy (Oct 21, 2018)

Alasgun said:


> You can run a butter knife around the inside of those pots to loosen it up when transplanting. Being a machinist, i use a thin 12 inch metal scale. (Ruller)



haha, that's exactly what I used but not until the 3rd one :-( 
the cork backing has long since "slipped" off


----------



## pcduck (Oct 22, 2018)

sopappy said:


> indoor?



Yes indoors. I believe he made two of them.

Unless you are having heat problems, a light schedule of 18/6 is a waste. Just promotes stretch. Something most growers don't want.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 22, 2018)

I have two 3x5 beds 12" deep.  Indoors & it worked great 'till the po-po showed up.


----------



## sopappy (Oct 22, 2018)

pcduck said:


> Yes indoors. I believe he made two of them.
> 
> Unless you are having heat problems, a light schedule of 18/6 is a waste. Just promotes stretch. Something most growers don't want.



I only see him as guest. Search is MUCH improved.

I'm usually 24/7, I only do 18/6 after stressful events.


----------



## sopappy (Oct 22, 2018)

St_Nick said:


> I have two 3x5 beds 12" deep.  Indoors & it worked great 'till the po-po showed up.



sorry to hear that.... but if you're up here in Canada, your apology and cash settlement is due any day now.

Did you use worms?


----------



## sopappy (Nov 7, 2018)

Having to make soil really threw off my timing. I have the 8 plants down to 4 females about 10 weeks so I'm going to have to flower,
my soil isn't ready...
all they've had is tea, RO & mollasses, that's it.
I could use up my old hydro flower nutes but that kills everything,
I'm not saving that earth but still.
or will i still do okay just carrying on with mol water and tea?
they want portassium now, right, what's that? I forget kelp?


----------



## Alasgun (Nov 7, 2018)

If you stay organic, coconut water has plenty of potassium. Thats cool you got this far with the simple stuff. Kinda makes a fellow think huh?

Depending on your tea ingredients you can finish them with tea alone, although the tea may be more of a nutrient tea. Another amendment with lots of pot ash is Langenbienite. Check the spelling. Amazon carries it, probably some garden supplies too.


----------



## sopappy (Nov 8, 2018)

HA! I was hoping the tea'd be enough, this is amazing. This is NOT supersoil and it's STILL enough. 
To think I went hydro because it was a pain getting rid of the earth.... oh, the irony. Albeit, this was 10 years ago where all I could learn was in internet cafes.
Okay, flipped they be tonight and and bean time!
These guys are going in to the new bed when soil ready.
Note to self: I should have cooked my soil in garage or basement...
stinks up the place when i turn twice a week... fungi on surface every time.I've measured as high as 33C in there.
I'm using this soil for the bed so i'm still on topic... the bed is coming


----------



## Alasgun (Nov 8, 2018)

Personally, id not transplant at this point due to potential harm. Just finish them where they are and give the soil plenty of time to complete the composting / cooking / breaking down cycle. Other wise that could be a problem too.
I dont remember your pot sizes but if you made it all the way to flowering without issues i believe you can finish them in their current homes.


----------



## sopappy (Nov 9, 2018)

Yes, that was the intent, no transplanting,...I don't even like inserting the moisture probe in to the soil.. I can feel it breaking roots going down. I'm tempted to poke it through the side of the bag at the bottom.
I'll have to finish these and the next batch in these 3 gal fabric pots. Everybody veg or flower is getting the tea, or a milder version of a compost tea (no bubblers, no myco) or RO water plus mollasses

I haven't been checking pH in runoff because I've been aiming for no runoff. I understand checking pH of soil is useress.
They look thirsty , maybe hungry?, the metre says moist.

Day 1 of flower, I probably should have trimmed these but all I did was the bottom couple nodes

starting seeds for the beds tonight, these are going full cycle in the new bed in the flower room...


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 10, 2018)

I routinely vegged in 3 gallon pots,  I would transplant and throw 'em into 12-12 the same day.  After 10 wks in them 3 gallon pots they are rootbound, air pots or not.  Just sayin'


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 10, 2018)

After looking again at the last pic,  if it was me I'd transplant 'em into 5 gallon pots and I'd just mix your super soil with some organic peat and use it to finish out.  Sooner the better but that's just me.


----------



## Alasgun (Nov 10, 2018)

Im with Nick on this, just read that those pots are only 3 gallon! They looked bigger to me for some reason.


----------



## sopappy (Nov 11, 2018)

Don't get me all excited here, lads, I'd love to get them flowering in that bed with supersoil but it's only been cooking for 3 weeks. Turned 4 times, fungi, smell last time, not overpowering but not pleasant either.

I can do a gentle transplant, just cut the bags off, but what's the risk using the supersoil right now?


----------



## pcduck (Nov 11, 2018)

@sopappy 

To much N delays flowering, soil to hot will burn the buds.

Why are you afraid of run off?
I  double water.
Water once, then about a hour later water again.

The roots will grow through grow bags. No need to cut bags, just place on top or replant bag into bigger bag as a form of transplanting.


----------



## sopappy (Nov 11, 2018)

darn, full stop, thanks duck, back to plan A.... 
next crop goes in to the bed in a month or so

(I read) you wash good stuff out of the soil, I don't want a lot of runoff from that bed on my basement floor. and it's a waste of tea.

Supa, I 'll just drop these in to 5 gal fabric bags, and keep cooking. 
I was actually wondering about that fabric, it's thin, light gets through, you'd think there'd be some pruning with that.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 11, 2018)

@sopappy 

You would need to drown them...lol..
Place a saucer under your plants. Turkey baste any run off back into your grow bag.

On the beds. I would angle the bed slightly down and to the left or right. Then drill a hole in the bottom of the bed in the lowest corner. From that hole run a piece a pipe to a bucket to re-use any run off

When I began double watering I was surprised how much more water my soil could hold.


----------



## sopappy (Nov 11, 2018)

pcduck said:


> @sopappy
> 
> On the beds. I would angle the bed slightly down and to the left or right. Then drill a hole in the bottom of the bed ....snipped
> When I began double watering I was surprised how much more water my soil could hold.



Boy, am I glad you were up early, I was running with my new bed, ha! I'm anxious, could have been a disaster, thanks!

the bed is one big fabric pot, no drilling required 
I'll start with 8 plants in there, watering will be tricky, 
that double-watering tip sounds good, I'd rather longer between watering than frequent ones.

I actually double watered last night trying to spread the tea among 9 mouths, maybe more like a 20-30' wait but even then I had expected puddles and a slower drain, but the soil soaked it right up, like it just flowed right past the wet to the dry.


----------



## sopappy (Nov 21, 2018)

sopappy said:


> So, the (snipped)
> 
> Here's my soil for the bed "cooking" for 30 - 60 days. NPK handled by worm, bone, kelp
> also have peat moss, compost, perlite.
> ...



UPDATE.... a month yesterday and still awfully brown looking :-(
on the bright side, 7 of 8 sprouts look pretty good...
If they outgrow the germ trays, I'll put them in 1 gal potting soil and  drop them into the bed in about 3-4 weeks


----------



## sopappy (Nov 28, 2018)

SOIL is 5 weeks and smokin'    holleeee, I can see why they call it cooking
I thought my heating pad had been turned on by mistake... I swear I smelt burning plastic from the tub and steam (?) was rising off it
I moved it all in to the new bed and still need as much again.
temp probes all around and I never thought to stick one in the bed


----------



## sopappy (Nov 28, 2018)

Brain fart or plant killer?

As usual, I'm in firefighter mode, my seedlings are ready but my soil isn't and it is too hot anyways, literally warm and steaming in that plastic tub.

I presently have 5, soon another 4, in flower
the bed is only half full, I need another batch, another 2 months :-(
In the meantime though... could I not cut the bottoms out of the fabric pots and sit them in the bed?


----------



## pcduck (Nov 28, 2018)

The roots will grow through it. Mine did.


----------



## sopappy (Nov 28, 2018)

pcduck said:


> The roots will grow through it. Mine did.



I was wondering about that, no need to ruin the pots, far out, thanks.


----------

